# aurora & elegant beauty with acrylic



## iclight0 (Jun 22, 2012)

Just finished these pen in acrylic with gold/gunmetal.
aurora and a elegant beauty.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 24, 2012)

Marion- nice pens ! Great fit and finish. 
Scott


----------

